# New Coleman Roadtrip Grill



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Picked up this Coleman Roadtrip grill just before a camping trip last weekend and we LOVE it!! It came with two interchangeable cooking surfaces - one side regular grill grate and the other a griddle. We bought an extra of the grill grate since we thought we'd use it more. My favorite feature is the fact that it is super easy to clean. The grates lift right out along with the drip pan. Also, it's powered by one small propane can (same size we use on our lantern). It's on sale now at CW for about $150 in case anyone is interested.

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...88&src=SRQB


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

I have the red one that folds up and is on wheels. I love mine too. It is so quick and easy. I bought two grills, two griddles, and they also make a stove top that you can put in to cook with a pot. i have two of those also.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I have the red one that folds up and is on wheels.


Me, too. Great grill.

Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Still lovin' our Roadtrip after many seasons of camping. Hope yours does the same. Enjoy


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Love mine too! I have the blue one. I even bought a little 2.5gal propane tank just for the grill since I can't seem to figure out how to add a quick disconnect valve where the outside stovetop plugs in.


----------



## ronmhagen (Jul 9, 2007)

We are buying a new grill soon.

There was a Coleman grill discussed in other threads that the handles would melt on if you closed the lid for a few minutes. Is this a different model?

I was going to buy the Weber Q because of that issue. After searching and reading the previous threads, it seemed both grills were good, I just didn't want the handle issue.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

My sister has the Roadkill grill - we have been using it for camping for the last 4 or 5 years. Even used it like an oven and baked pizza on it last year with no issues at all with the handles. It has been a great addition to our camping trips.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I've used ours since '06 and it has performed flawlessly with nary a melted handle. I bought the carrying case with wheels, the full width griddle and an extra half grate. We have the blue one.

Reverie


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

I have used the road trip grill for 3 years and have had no issues with the handles. It is a great travel grill. We have cooked everything from pancakes to steaks on it with good results.


----------



## MJD (Jun 27, 2007)

We have the RoadTrip Blue and we love it. I have the stove top insert, two grill inserts, the full griddle and two half griddles. We hardly ever use our stove top in the Fiver. It also cleans up really well and does great in the snow, as I experienced this June at Colter Bay.


----------



## Sierrab24r (Apr 2, 2006)

Tammy and I bought the Roadtrip Grill LE (almost identical for all practical purposes). I then purchased a gas hose from the local Outback dealer which had the male quick disconnect fitting on one end and the female quick disconnect on the other. I removed the female quick disconnect fitting and by adding some brass fittings was able to adapt the hose to the end fitting that was originally connected to the stove pressure regulator. I can now plug the grill into the the quick disconnect fitting at the outdoor kitchen on the Outback. The hose was a little pricey at $29.95 but I don't have to lug small propane cylinders if I don't want. If I need the absolute portability, a couple of adjustable wrenches are all I need to swap it back to the original setup.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

MJD said:


> We have the RoadTrip Blue and we love it. I have the stove top insert, two grill inserts, the full griddle and two half griddles. We hardly ever use our stove top in the Fiver. *It also cleans up really well* and does great in the snow, as I experienced this June at Colter Bay.


Does it really clean up easily? What about grease?

Thanks,
MaeJae









p.s. I was just looking at another one and What is the difference?
http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/index.cfm?skunum=27551
It is $10 dollars less and it weighs less(38.75lbs.)... it has wheels to move it around.
The other one is almost 52lbs. no wheels...
Is it just personal preference?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> We have the RoadTrip Blue and we love it. I have the stove top insert, two grill inserts, the full griddle and two half griddles. We hardly ever use our stove top in the Fiver. *It also cleans up really well* and does great in the snow, as I experienced this June at Colter Bay.


Does it really clean up easily? What about grease?

Thanks,
MaeJae









p.s. I was just looking at another one and What is the difference?
http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/index.cfm?skunum=27551
It is $10 dollars less and it weighs less(38.75lbs.)... it has wheels to move it around.
The other one is almost 52lbs. no wheels...
Is it just personal preference?
[/quote]

Sure does clean easy! There is a large drip pan that surrounds the burners and the area below the grates. Grease and drippings fall into it. When you are through, remove the grates or griddle and lift the pan out and wash. A trick we were introduced to was putting an inch or so of water into the drip pan and when its time to clean 90% of the job is done by pouring out the water.

The "Blue" one is the one we have. No wheels. JohnP2000 specifically warned me about that model. He said that the wheels just didn't support the weight well enough and were damaged and useless in no time.

The blue Road Trip has a removable base, folding/telescoping legs. What I was most impressed with was the shear output of BTU's. On my first use I torched our Bacon. Bad. A low setting goes a long way here!

Anyway, good grill. Nice flat profile when folded up. Easy storage, cleaning set up.

Detractors: The screw on attachment for the LP tank has no good place to be stored within the grill. The grill although compact is a bit weighty.

But for how it performs those detractors are minor indeed.

Eric


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

we have had the red one for over 3 yrs, never a problem with melting handles .... ours has worked great!


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

I have the model with the wheels and would buy the same one again. I have used mine extensively for 3 years and never had a problem. I don't drag it across the yard or for long distances but use them as they were intended. I use them to move the grill around the campsite as needed. Its lighter and easier to handle than the one with fixed legs and is easier to move when hot. If you are careful the wheels will outlast the grill.

As far as cleaning I just squirt it down with greased lightning, rub the bad areas a little and hose it off. Very simple and easy to clean. I also agree with the comment about the btu's. The low setting goes a long way!


----------

